# Annual trip to Panama this April into early May need a few more guys



## CMTACKLE (May 31, 2014)

Below please find information on our Annual Trip To Panama. Last yearâ€™s trip saw WIDE OPEN Yellowfin fishing with literally all the fish you wanted to catch, with our largest going close to #300 pounds (75.5x45 inches).

We have 14 confirmed fisherman, many of them on the forums and have fished this trip before, its a great time, great group of fisherman and prime season for COW YELLOWFIN.

Please shoot me a P/M if you are interested

http://s588.photobucket.com/user/Bo...an ChiCho Day 1/DSC_0107_zps68a03386.jpg.html

http://s588.photobucket.com/user/Bo...an ChiCho Day 1/DSC_0101_zps22f59cda.jpg.html

We also saw excellent Jigging for Groupers and a variety of other species. Prizes, giveaways and raffles saw prizes valued at well over $2,000 and several guys went home with a nice Popping rod, Reel or other gear.

http://s588.photobucket.com/user/Bo...Cho Dwight Boat/DSC_0169_zpsf7b8b9ce.jpg.html

http://s588.photobucket.com/user/Bo...Cho Dwight Boat/DSC_0185_zpse1896df3.jpg.html

Peter and I have the hard dates for the 2015 trip to Paradise Lodge.

You can lock in your spot with $500 sent as a PP GIFT (Friends/Family) or a personal check is fine as well.
* All major credit cards accepted with a 3% surcharge
* Rooms especially single rooms are on a first come, first serve basis at a slight premium (i.e. up charge).
* There will be raffles, shirts & goodies bags for all anglers and other fun happening through the trip.
* We will do a group purchase of Pelagic far before the trip (when inventory choices are best)
* CM, HPA, Temple Reef, OTI, Daiwa, Pelagic Warrior, Poseidon - will off great discounts for what you need for the trip!

Cost is the same as last year provided fuel stays under $4.00 per gallon. We will be running 5 boats with a 6th boat as a backup.

Monday April 27: Depart Panama City/David and Arrive at the Lodge

Tuesday April 28-Saturday 5/2: Fishing 5 days

Sunday 5/3: Head back to Panama City/David

Monday 5/4: Fly out
http://s588.photobucket.com/user/Bo...ty 2014/2014-05-18174603_zps60323f51.jpg.html

* For those who have not gone with us to Panama before, this is a great trip and we have caught Yellowfin Tuna to #300/290 lbs, Black Marlin over #800 lbs, Cubera Snapper, Roosterfish, Snook, Tarpon, all variety of snappers, Snowy, Broomtails and other Groupers, rainbow runners, needlefish, permit, Blue Travella, African Pompano, trumpet fish and others. Its really not uncommon to catch 14 to 16 different species of fish on this trip.
* The Lodge is all inclusive, open bar food/beer/liquor/mixed drinks. Meals are top notch, service is five star - you will not want for anything all week. 
* Fish cleaning and packing for transport is included, last year many of us brought home #40 lbs of fillets each
* You are free to arrive in Panama City a few days before the trip and/or stay for a few days after the trip - there is plenty of do and great night life in Panama City.
* We will be staying at the Veneto Casino Hotel in Panama City and transported to the Lodge via a full size Luxury Motor Coach as in the past two years.

http://s588.photobucket.com/user/Bo...ty 2014/2014-05-16141514_zps0897fad2.jpg.html

A more detailed itinerary and photos of past trips can be found at www.jignpopadventures.com

Please feel free to contact myself or Peter with any questions you might have.

http://s588.photobucket.com/user/Bo...n Chi Cho Day 2/IMG_3948_zps3fc7bb8f.jpg.html


----------

